# Eclusive 8", Focal 3w2 and Seas perfomance



## hc_TK (Jan 18, 2006)

Ive had these driver in the car for som hours now, and theyare starting to soften. The only big things ive adjusted is the gain and X-over and it is starting to sound the way i want them to.

The current headunit im using is Alpine cda-9853R
The amplifiers im using are Alpine mrv-f545 on the tweeter and midrange and and mrv-t420 on the Exclusives. Im going to buy a second mrv-f545 and use one for the left side and on on the right, that will feed 125watts to the tweeters, 125 watts to the 3w2's and bridge the "sub" chanel that will feed about 250watts to the Exclusive's(8ohms). 
Im also going to upgrade the headunit. 










The exclusives have great output, they sound nice and detailed, have great punch and lots of clean bass. I had to lower the deepest bass a few db just becouse it sounded a bit muddy , but this is becouse these are'nt car drivers. This will work out with some eq if you want the deepest bass without a subwoofer. To me they sound incredible and i love the sound of these. 

The 3w2s also sound amazing. They have a nice natural sound with lots of details and they sound nice and crisp. I realy dont have a lot to say about these, becouse they just sound good to me. 

The Seas performance tweeters sound good but are not perfect. I want to make new pods for these becouse they are a bit off-axis and i think this is a part of the problem. They have lots of details and sound realy good, but they have a nasty habit of sounding a bit harsh sometimes. Ive tried to fix this with x-over and gain but i have not yet managed to make them sound smooth enough. Ill hope this wil work out with some more tuning. 

Im not a pro at car audio, and i dont have a lot of exsperience in car audio, but i believe this setup would outperform or be in the same league as other more excpensive car audio speakers.


----------



## invecs (Jul 30, 2005)

Nice gear! Try adding a dash mat...it will help solve your problem with the tweeters. BTW, are you subless at the moment?


----------



## hc_TK (Jan 18, 2006)

invecs said:


> Nice gear! Try adding a dash mat...it will help solve your problem with the tweeters. BTW, are you subless at the moment?


Im very subless, but i dont miss a single basstone. I love the output and dynamics from the exclusives. I think they are great drivers!
They go deeper, sound more puchy and got more dynamics than the Ca18rnx, but a comparison would be unfair becouse of the placement of the Exclusive and the ca18rnx had to take care of the midrange also. 

What is a dashmat?


----------



## invecs (Jul 30, 2005)

http://www.global-accessories.com/dashmat/index.html


----------



## toolfan91 (Dec 7, 2005)

Mind me asking where you picked up your 3w2s from?


----------



## Donitsi (Jan 24, 2007)

invecs said:


> http://www.global-accessories.com/dashmat/index.html


You guys in States love those flooring carpets so much that you put them in the car also  That looks just awfull to me. I'd cover the dash with Alcantara. Maybe a bit expensive, does allmost the same thing, but it would look good also.


----------



## hc_TK (Jan 18, 2006)

toolfan91 said:


> Mind me asking where you picked up your 3w2s from?


From an focal dealer. no problem..


----------



## hc_TK (Jan 18, 2006)

Donitsi said:


> You guys in States love those flooring carpets so much that you put them in the car also  That looks just awfull to me. I'd cover the dash with Alcantara. Maybe a bit expensive, does allmost the same thing, but it would look good also.


i agree. dashmats looks terrible.. Alcantra looks great but it is very difficult to cover the dash with it.


----------



## POLKAT (Jan 10, 2007)

For what its worth, I was looking at the dash mat link and the "signature series" dash mat says it is made of a new material with the look at feel of suede. It could be very similar to Alcantra. This has me curious.


----------



## hc_TK (Jan 18, 2006)

i dont want my car to look like an pimped out taxi..no offence


----------



## epifant (Jul 26, 2005)

There is several different versions of Alcantara®, some are more elastic than others.

from Boyriven.co.uk:

_"Alcantara® Pannel
This material is particularly flexible and easily adapted to a variety of uses. 
Its very manageability makes it ideal for curved or raised surfaces such as 
molded trim panels and dashboards. It represents the perfect means to 
make the most of any given model's interior design."_


----------



## ahboy (Jul 20, 2005)

Try the new seas lotus reference tweets 27F, u will luv it bro.


----------



## toolfan91 (Dec 7, 2005)

hc_TK said:


> From an focal dealer. no problem..


Now the real important question... How much dinero(if you dont mind, of course) ???


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

retail I believe is around 6.5 to 7 bills, out the door.


----------



## toolfan91 (Dec 7, 2005)

Whiterabbit said:


> retail I believe is around 6.5 to 7 bills, out the door.


That isnt too incredibly bad... Im just kinda gauging how much itll run me if I end up liking them  I really am looking forward to seeing how they do against my TG9s and the 4.5" Exclusives ill be purchasing shortly


----------



## hc_TK (Jan 18, 2006)

Ive bought a set of new seas reference tweeters actually.. I got a good price on them. The Focal was about 2500kr or 400$, but i got them for christmas so..


----------



## Donitsi (Jan 24, 2007)

hc_TK said:


> The Focal was about 2500kr or 400$, but i got them for christmas so..


Paid about 330$ for them. How much does the Seas Reference set cost in Norway?


----------



## hc_TK (Jan 18, 2006)

i got them for 160$ so my economy wasnt ruined..


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

Very nice doors ya got there, is there any before/build/after pics that you have, i'm trying to figure out how i can fit some 8s in my doors without too much modifications, Is the driver screwed in, through the panel into the mounting baffle, this seems like the obvious most rattle resistant and sealed door option as i've seen.

Looks good though. How does it sound?


----------



## hc_TK (Jan 18, 2006)

demon2091tb said:


> Very nice doors ya got there, is there any before/build/after pics that you have, i'm trying to figure out how i can fit some 8s in my doors without too much modifications, Is the driver screwed in, through the panel into the mounting baffle, this seems like the obvious most rattle resistant and sealed door option as i've seen.
> 
> Looks good though. How does it sound?


if you check out my build thread, you can se some pictures of the prosess. 
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4934
The drivers is screwed into baffles made by 2x19mm mdf, so the panel is quite robust. The Baffles was then sealed to the door with some stiff bitumen dampener from "stp". If i play at pretty high volums, there can be some weak rattles but i might dampen this with some ensolite'ish thing in the spring.. 
It sound good, but not perfect. I got to do some eq, but i wont to this before i upgrading my cdplayer and got the new tweeters in. Im overall very happy with the sound so far!


----------

